# Word for the day  warp speed



## Josiah (Jan 16, 2015)

warp speed




*DEFINITION*

_noun_
*:* the highest possible speed




*EXAMPLES*

When Mario saw Helen enter the elevator, he grabbed his laptop and vaulted down the stairs at _warp speed_ to get to the meeting room ahead of her. 

"You may have noticed that time, which is fleeting in the best of circumstances, has a way of moving at _warp speed_ when you reach a certain age." — Ed Gebhart, _Delaware County Daily Times_,

Origin:
1970s: popularized by the television series _Star Trek _(originally referring to a faster-than-light speed attained by a spaceship traveling in a space warp).


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2015)

Mr Sulu....take us out!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Warp and weft [from the weaving industry.]


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2015)

Actually, I'm not sure if warp speed is the fastest possible speed. 

Ask a _Star Wars_ fan - they'll tell you that _hyperspace_ is MUCH faster.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually, I'm not sure if warp speed is the fastest possible speed.
> 
> Ask a _Star Wars_ fan - they'll tell you that _hyperspace_ is MUCH faster.


 Star Wars fans will tell you all sorts of things  [best not to listen.]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

To quote Han Solo:


"Traveling through hyperspace isn't like dusting crops, boy! Without precise calculations we could fly right through a star or bounce too close to a supernova and that'd end your trip real quick, wouldn't it"?
http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/34994/is-a-warp-drive-better-than-a-hyperdrive


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 19, 2015)

Actually you word for the day is, in fact, two words! Didn't think I knew did ya?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

When you travel through space at warp speed, the "space" is between the two words.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> To quote Han Solo:
> 
> 
> "Traveling through hyperspace isn't like dusting crops, boy! Without precise calculations we could fly right through a star or bounce too close to a supernova and that'd end your trip real quick, wouldn't it"?
> http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/34994/is-a-warp-drive-better-than-a-hyperdrive


 and HE should know eh?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry, but being a fan of _Star Trek_ since its first TV episode I have to give my allegiance to warp speed.  



			
				oakapple said:
			
		

> Star Wars fans will tell you all sorts of things  [best not to listen.]



Oh, I know - I ran into a few at a Comic Con a few years ago - they were were pretty "out there".

One of them even spit on my phaser !


----------



## Josiah (Jan 20, 2015)

It's interesting to contrast warp speed with the nautical term flank speed both terms mean the same thing in their different contexts. Although in Star Trek traveling for extended periods at warp speed was possible, the connotation of flank speed was that you only called for that speed in emergencies and that if kept going at that speed the engine would soon fail.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry, but being a fan of _Star Trek_ since its first TV episode I have to give my allegiance to warp speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Khan: [quoting from Melville's Moby Dick] "To the last, I will grapple with thee... from Hell's heart, I stab at thee! For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee"!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Khan: [quoting from Melville's Moby Dick] "To the last, I will grapple with thee... from Hell's heart, I stab at thee! For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee"!



Aw, I loved Mr. Cordoba Leather in that role! 

He is quite possibly the only actor that could out-emote Shatner. 


"Last Starbucks for 20 lightyears, sir"


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2015)

One of the things I have always loved about Star Trek is the references to literature classics from Dickens to Melville. The Wrath of Kahn begins with a reference to "A Tale of Two Cities".

In First Contact, Picard, out of control because his hatred for the Borg, is pulled back by a reference to Moby Dick - "Captain Ahab has to go hunt his damn whale".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeGMHbK4NlA


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

I've always found it entertaining to compare and contrast Kirk and Picard.

Kirk was always the galactic bad boy, fighting and fornicating his way through all those green-skinned aliens. 

Picard was more the monkish type - quiet, cerebral and much less willing to fight. 

Yet they both shared an unhealthy attachment to their ships.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I've always found it entertaining to compare and contrast Kirk and Picard.
> 
> Kirk was always the galactic bad boy, fighting and fornicating his way through all those green-skinned aliens.
> 
> ...


Your assessment of Cisco and Janeway?

Cisco is my favourite.
I've always found Janeway's fondness for Jane Austin rather offputting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Your assessment of Cisco and Janeway?
> 
> Cisco is my favourite.
> I've always found Janeway's fondness for Jane Austin rather offputting.



I'm ashamed to admit that I've never watched a single episode of either_ Voyager_ or _DS9_. 

My need for science fiction was amply filled with _ST_ and _ST:TNG_.


----------

